# Gekachelte Bilder darstellen



## Tarifler (20. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mehrere kleine Bilder, die ich nun zu einem grossen zusammen setzen moechte. Um etwas genauer zu werden. Ich habe eine Weltkarte eingescannt und da diese um die 50 MByte gross ist habe ich sie in mehrere kleine Bilder zerlegt.  Wie kann ich nun z.B. 4 dieser kleinen Bilder zusammen setzen um z.B. Europa darzustellen ?  Ich habe schon die API von Grafics2D und Java Advanced Imaging durchforstet, aber leider nichts gefunden. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu bloed. Kann mir jemand bei meiner ungeloesten Aufgabe weiter helfen?

Ich wuensche allen noch einen schoenen Sonntag

Bis denne und wech 

Tarifler


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Jun 2004)

Du kannst ein neues BufferedImage-Objekt erstellen, das so groß ist, wie die vier Bilder zusammen.
In das Image kannst du dann die Einzelbilder mit Image#getGraphics().drawImage zeichnen.

Wenn du das neue Bild speichern willst: Das geht über die Klasse ImageIO.


----------



## Tarifler (21. Jun 2004)

Das ist es gewesen. Danke fuer den Tip. Es kann manchmal ja so einfach sein.

Ich wuensche dir noch einen schoenen Tag.


----------

